# Bentyl? Fiber?



## psychgirl823 (Jun 3, 2013)

I have been taking Bentyl 10mg 3 times a day before meals for about a week. I am still having some loose stools. Has anyone used Bentyl? Should I add fiber supplements to my diet and if so what kind? There are so many to choose from I am overwhelmed. I also suffer from anxiety and depression which gets worse when I worry about having loose stools. Most days I don't do anything because I am afraid to have diarrhea when I go out. I just want to be normal again. Please someone help!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sometimes fiber helps sometimes it doesn't, but I would try Citrucel as it tends to be less gassy, start with a small part of a dose and build up slowly over time to see if there is an amount that helps.

The other option to think about might be Calcium Carbonate supplements. A lot of people find 300-600 mgs with each of three meals a day really firms things up.


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

many years ago I was on bentyl for a short time..it helped me for a couple hours.I understand about being afraid to go anywhere for fear of having to go and not having a bathroom around.
Try to eat more fruit,like apples they have fiber.I too am afraid of having too much gas,so I try to eat an apple everyday..still have constipation,but it does help. I can tell the difference the next day when I don't eat one.


----------



## LivingHappyWithIBS (May 22, 2013)

I take Konsyl Fiber (soluble) twice a day before breakfast and dinner as directed by my doctor. I have found it helps most in the morning get my day started off on the right foot. In the evening, it helps for a bigger dinner. Good luck!


----------

